# Intel Skylake and Kaby Lake microcode bug



## Maxnix (Jun 26, 2017)

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/25/intel_skylake_kaby_lake_microcode_bug/


----------



## ekingston (Jun 26, 2017)

I saw that. I have a system that is affected :-(

The system only runs FreeBSD. Are there instructions on how to update the BIOS/firmware somewhere? Instructions that don't involve running Windows!?


----------



## chrcol (Jun 27, 2017)

usually bios can be flashed via usb stick.  Especially on consumer hardware.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 28, 2017)

Recent comments on the topic:

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2017-June/066372.html
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hardware/2017-June/007866.html


----------

